# How to start your Own Rubik's Cube Club!



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

*HOW TO START YOUR OWN RUBIK'S CUBE CLUB PT. 1*

Hey guys, it's Moonwink Cuber here. At my school me and one of my other friends created our own Cubing Club. It was really fun and is a great thing that you should spread to your school.

Step 1. Find people that will help you
Three years ago in my class, myself and a couple of other students became the first cubers in our area. Some of them still practice and speedsolve. We started to ponder the idea of a Rubik's cube club when we finally graduated to middle school. The first year in middle school, we came through and started our cube club.

Step 2. Find a sponsor
At my school, you can start your own club but you need to find a sponsor (aka a teacher that is willing to supervise every meeting) We found two math teachers (very fitting, I know) that were willing to co-sponsor the club.

Step 3. Groups+Curriculum
This step is optional but will make your club a lot more professional.
During the beginning of the school year, the co-leader of the club decided to write up a curriculum. At that point we decided that we will have two groups. A: Learning to solve and B: Learning to get faster. Accepting the idea, I wrote one for the B group, which I was leading. (I wasn't very good at sticking to it but that's not the point)
The one flaw of our curriculum was timing.
The A: group curriculum, always ran over and took a longer amount of time than expected.
The B: group curriculum was too quick and I was able to cover three days worth in one meeting.

Step 4. Advertisements!
Every year at the school that I attend, they have three club expo's (one for each grade.) A club expo is a chaotic way to spread the word about your club. You can put up tri-folds, do examples (which is obvious for cubing,) and pass out sign up sheets. The problem was, I got alerted on the day of the third expo that the club was officially on. So I had to quickly print out a Rubik's cube poster. But, there was a catch. My printer was broken. So I ran to get a hastily hand-drawn picture of a 3x3 and managed to print just a title. i slapped it on a leftover poster board and, Ta-Da! Cubing on a budget! (also a series from my channel: Moonwink Cuber) We managed to entice two eight graders that we didn't know and a bunch of sixth graders that we did know, and we had a cube club!

Thanks for reading part one of my essay on starting your own cube club
Be sure to ask any questions and read part two (it just came out)
My cube club this year is just around the corner so I'll have a whole post just on that.
Please follow me and subscribe to my channel!
Bye!


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 29, 2017)

Good job! It's hard to start a cube club, especially because a lot of people learn to solve the cube than lose interest.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 29, 2017)

This sounds pretty good!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

*HOW TO START YOUR OWN RUBIK'S CUBE CLUB PT. 2*
_Please read part 1 before continuing to this section
_
Step 5. First day 1: prep and beginning
Now that everybody has heard about your cube club, it's time to actually put it on! The first day is really exciting but you have to make sure that you are excellently prepared. The night before, make sure that you have a finished plan for the day and all of the other leaders have coordinated amongst you and the others of what cubes they are taking (make sure you have enough for everybody and more) Take your best speedcubes and know how to handle attempted stealing (more in another post) or cube pop/breakage. Introduce yourself, the other leader, and get to know everybody attending. Remember, its your job to make sure people want to come back. Stay on schedule, or as close as possible. Make sure everybody knows what to expect in further meetings.

Step 6. First day 2: end
Make sure that everybody has shown some progress in what you have taught that day and enjoy the club. Take feedback and suggestions and pack up. Make sure (very, very, very, very, carefully) that you have all of your cubes. You don't want to be late to your bus if you're in middle or high school. Hopefully, you have had a great first day.

Thanks for reading part one of my essay on starting your own cube club
Be sure to ask any questions and watch the thread for pt. 3.
My cube club this year is just around the corner so I'll have a whole post just on that.
Please follow me and subscribe to my channel!
Bye!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

*2017 Cube club updates!*
Hey guys! I'm (hopefully) about to get sponsored for my 2017 cube club. I have a basic curriculum set up. Feel free to ask any questions about starting your own and my personal experiences. I will have posts on stories and other fun things from this years cube club. Bye!

Curriculum:

Rubik's Cube Curriculum (GROUP A)


Class 1- Student demonstrates basic notation

Student demonstrates opposite colors on any cube and can recognize color scheme from sighting 2 sides' colors.

Student can recognize edges, corners, and centers.


Class 2- Continue work on notation.

Students understand basic cubing terms such as pop, DNF, and +2 


Class 3- Student refreshes on notation. Student can begin to solve middle layer edges. (With pamphlet we will provide)


Class 4- Student can solve opposite side incorrectly with beginner OLL.


Class 5- Student can use 2-look PLL to solve cube.


Class 6- Review. Student can demonstrate solve of whole cube and begin to memorize


Class 7- Finish lessons/memorization. Competitions?


Class 8- Student understands concept of 2x2 (3x3 without edges) and can solve it



(GROUP B)

Class 1- Student can solve 3 by 3 with beginners method (initial timing) and understands everything from group A


Class 2- Student demonstrates advanced cubing and

speedcubing definitions. (PLL, OLL, F2L, Pop, +2, DNF, WCA) Student understands speedcubes.


Class 3- Student can describe overview of CFOP (steps) , skips, and begin to learn H-perm and Z-perm.


Class 4- Begin to learn CFOP


Class 5- Continue CFOP


Class 6- Finish CFOP and begin 2 look OLL.


Class 7- Competitions in 2x2 and 3x3. Final CFOP over-review. Test out new cubes. (speed cubes, pyraminx)


Class 8- Competitions in rest of events



Thanks for reading my cube club curriculum
Be sure to ask any questions and watch the thread for pt. 3.
My cube club this year is just around the corner so be sure to ask questions!
Please follow me and subscribe to my channel!
Bye!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

Rubik's Cube Club Status Update!
WE ARE SPONSORED!
We ran a successful club expo and got sponsored. Our first official meeting is on October 4th! Get ready for some more posts!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 24, 2017)

Cool! Great job, sounds great!


----------



## thisisabadname! (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey! I'm happy to see other people also getting the same idea I have. However, I have a few questions regarding your club:
-For the supplies: if you needed to buy any, did the school provide them/pay for them? 
-Where is your school located (city/neighborhood)? I'm in Chicago and I'm struggling to find a club or any competitions near here.
-You mentioned a sponsor: was it a company/cube retailer or a local shop?
-If you did get a sponsor, how did you obtain one? 

anyway, nice job on your achievement!


----------



## CubingHighlights (Oct 8, 2017)

thisisabadname! said:


> Hey! I'm happy to see other people also getting the same idea I have. However, I have a few questions regarding your club:
> -For the supplies: if you needed to buy any, did the school provide them/pay for them?
> -Where is your school located (city/neighborhood)? I'm in Chicago and I'm struggling to find a club or any competitions near here.
> -You mentioned a sponsor: was it a company/cube retailer or a local shop?
> ...


Hi! I know I'm not the person you were asking but I think I know some answers to your questions.
First of all, for the supplies, I think you could buy some cheap budget cubes or maybe you and your friends can come up with a way to raise money for the club or simply ask your sponsor to 'sponsor' some cubes as in paying a few dollars for a few cheap cubes.
Also, the original thread creator in the original thread mentioned a sponsor which were two math teachers to supervise and look after the club but I'm not sure if he got another/newer sponsor according to his recent replies.
Getting a sponsor at school is quite easy if you can talk to some teachers who may think the club or what you are doing is a good idea who have some free time. Obviously, don't bug them about it but maybe you could find someone who would fit your requirements by asking any teachers that teach your classes to spread the word around the staff. 
I hope this helped!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Oct 9, 2017)

thisisabadname! said:


> -Where is your school located (city/neighborhood)? I'm in Chicago and I'm struggling to find a club or any competitions near here.


You can use this website to find comps near you. :
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rs&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=list
There doesn't seem to be any right now, but there is a comp in dixon, Il planned for December, and there also was a thread started on these forums about another comp scheduled for some time in between November and February. 
Here's the link to that thread:https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/possible-wca-comp-in-chicago-area.65712/


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

CubingHighlights said:


> Hi! I know I'm not the person you were asking but I think I know some answers to your questions.
> First of all, for the supplies, I think you could buy some cheap budget cubes or maybe you and your friends can come up with a way to raise money for the club or simply ask your sponsor to 'sponsor' some cubes as in paying a few dollars for a few cheap cubes.
> Also, the original thread creator in the original thread mentioned a sponsor which were two math teachers to supervise and look after the club but I'm not sure if he got another/newer sponsor according to his recent replies.
> Getting a sponsor at school is quite easy if you can talk to some teachers who may think the club or what you are doing is a good idea who have some free time. Obviously, don't bug them about it but maybe you could find someone who would fit your requirements by asking any teachers that teach your classes to spread the word around the staff.
> I hope this helped!



So I was mentioning sponsors as in supervisors. For cubes you can contact wholesale or club discount at the cubicle.


----------



## cuongit (Nov 15, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey I have a question: In Keanny's school, students can't just create a club straight away, they have to write a letter to him to the principal to convince him to create the club. Any tips?
(P/s: Keanny lives in Malaysia and I am Keanny's YJ Guanshi)


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jan 28, 2018)

KeannyThe6x6 said:


> Hey I have a question: In Keanny's school, students can't just create a club straight away, they have to write a letter to him to the principal to convince him to create the club. Any tips?
> (P/s: Keanny lives in Malaysia and I am Keanny's YJ Guanshi)



Sure! Here is a few:
A Rubik's Cube club is easy to run.
Many people of all ages will be interested.
Lots of proven benefits like hand eye coordination, sharper focus, etc.

If you show/type for me the letter before you send it I can edit it and add things for you. Thanks for reaching out!


----------

